# 1941 Huffman Dayton light and bracket needed



## 37fleetwood (Mar 1, 2013)

I know this is a long shot but... 
I'm looking for a 1941 Huffman fender mounted ball or Tea cup light bracket.
there's a twist, I need the early one. the later bikes had a different springer,which had a mount on the fork crown, and the truss rod bikes mounted between the fork and fender.
the one I need mounts to the fender. I only have two examples of the bracket I need. I'll also need the light.


----------

